# Flu



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Was just wondering if anyone knows anything about getting the Flu twice in a season.

Seems to have happened in our house, the episodes were separated by about 2-3 weeks and both times were equal in symptoms and severity for those of us who had it twice.

I was under the impression that the first time around should have built up an immunity, protecting you from another infection.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

From what I am hearing from family and friends it is the same round of the flu not separate cases. K has heard from guys at work that it never fully goes away the 'first' time and just beat you down the 'second' when you think it is gone. It did this to K who tends to get sick the most in our home.

Right now we are all dealing with a round of the stomach flu that is lasting over a week. K has it now and he is being hit harder than Roo and myself.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

What Grimm said.

Another option is that you may have contracted different strains of flu. Every year multiple strains are floating around. The drug companies take two or three of the strains and combine it into a vaccine. If you happen to run into these strains and if your dose of vaccine is effective then you are golden.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, whatever it was, I'm glad its over!

I've only had the flu a hand full of times in my life and this was by far the worst It's ever been.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Dav,

Gary was sick got over it and in about 7-10 got it again but not as bad as the first go- round.

Made him sleep in the extra bedroom until he was over it.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Well, whatever it was, I'm glad its over!
> 
> I've only had the flu a hand full of times in my life and this was by far the worst It's ever been.


Had a friend that took over a month to get over a flu bug this year, refused to rest enough to let his body do it's work. I'm sure you know the difference but just in case, be sure one or both times it wasn't food poisoning instead of flu :factor10:


----------

